# Exchanged small talk with pretty front desk woman at the gym



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Now I have more incentive to go workout! There is a pretty blonde who just started there, I made eye-contact(rare) and smiled at bit(also rare) and greeted her as I left my card on the front desk. Then, on my way out...more eye contact, a smile..a goodbye, and then out the door. Then whoops! Forgot my dang keys in the cardio room, so back in...more eye contact, a smile, a liitle small talk, then off to get my keys. Then on my way out, I wished her a good afternoon with eye contact, and we made a little small talk again about the weather and forgetting my keys. Then out the door I go....all the while thinking "man i love her"! She just seemed very nice, geniune, and pretty too!

Normally I don't go beyond a generic custom greeting to people I don't know, and in the past I have been intimidated by attractive women, so this is one small step toward my ulitimate goal.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool. Pretty interesting exchange you had there. Good luck with the opposite sex!


----------



## RedBlueFish (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: Exchanged small talk with pretty front desk woman at the*

I think it is perfectly normal to feel a bit uncomfortable with the opposite sex whether you are male or female, especially if it is someone you don't know! So I think you did great.  I'm female and I still get so nervous/self-conscious around attractive men who I don't know. I'm told it is a perfectly normal reaction so even though we can beat ourselves up (I know I do!), it's normal too and probably not as uncommon as we all think it is!


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Woo hoo! So, lets hear the truth... did you actually forget your keys or did you "forget" your keys?  

:banana


----------



## scaredsilent (Nov 27, 2006)

*re: Exchanged small talk with pretty front desk woman at the*

cool man :banana


----------



## red_reagel (Nov 21, 2006)

Good job! if you can do that with one pretty woman then you can probably do it with a room full of pretty woman next time. It just takes practice.


----------

